# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  The most funniest/retarded reason why YOU got flamed by KuRIoS

## P1raten

Im 16. Nuff said.

----------


## KuRIoS

I was drunk and banned myself

----------


## Ground Zero

Hmm. It's hard to say really, there's been so many times.

----------


## P1raten

It might have been that time when i said denmark sucks and sweden rules.. :EEK!:

----------


## yrref

He loves me.

----------


## Dombo

Posting "TITS" in the shoutbawx

----------


## ReidE96

I can't remember getting flamed by KuR yet. (cue flaming for this post)

----------


## Confucius

I told him he had a cool rubber ducky on msn D;

----------


## Zantas

Told me I was on his watch list when I said I'd be the Robin Hood of MMOwned

----------


## ~OddBall~

saying "Hey gishe" Seriously try it, works every time xD btw you need to add a "u" before the "i" but it's censored cos I believe he raged every time he saw me say it or something  :Frown:  still, fun stuff.

----------


## Trollblod

Probably one of our hundred argument/discussions.

----------


## Aldun

I told him I was right and he was wrong.

----------


## Trollblod

> I told him I was right and he was wrong.


Happend me too, although I can prove it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Henessy

heeeey ******

LOL IT REALLY IS ****ING CENSORED XD XD

HEEEYY GUUISHEEE

----------


## samsta458

Posting caturday pics on the forum.

That really pisses him off hahaha

----------

